# Goodman 15 seer



## Archie79 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm really having a bad week. I have the most weird thing happen today. Went to a call not cooling as well as it used to. I checked outside and inside coils, both looked very clean, system was getting enough air flow. So I hooked up my gauges was getting around 310 lbs on high side " I don't remeber the low side excep thinking it was about right) and only getting 4 degree subcooling. ( it was about 82 outside) so I add alitle freon and my subcooling actually drops, and my high side pressure drops, so I let the system equall out for about 10 mins and my pressure stabilizes at a lower temp and my subcool goes to 1.1. I don't know of anything that would make pressure drop by adding freon. Just weird!?!? I'm at a loss, I unhooked my gauges and told them I'd be back tomorrow... Any help?? Thanks guys


----------

